# Odom



## Neal (Jan 15, 2012)

I had high hopes for him in Dallas, but he doesn't seem to be doing much.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Not a big Mavs fan, but I am a fan of Odom. Hoping he gets his shit together soon, wasting away on a bench somewhere pouting would be a pretty bad way to end his career.


----------



## Neal (Jan 15, 2012)

BlakeJesus said:


> Not a big Mavs fan, but I am a fan of Odom. Hoping he gets his shit together soon, wasting away on a bench somewhere pouting would be a pretty bad way to end his career.


I agree. I'm a Mavs fan and was happy to hear Odom was on his way to Dallas. I figured he could stand out and do something. However, he needs to get it together and get aggressive. Why would they have him on the court if he seems to "just be there." I don't know if he's going to be desirable if he flops in Dallas. He's not young. He's bringing too much non-sports baggage with him--no need to explain this---and he's just not playing worth a shit. I'm not saying a player can't be in a relationship with a celeb. However, when you're on TV with them, it makes your real job look like it's in second place.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

The main thing is that Odom's minutes are way down this year. He averaged 32 minutes per game in Los Angeles but is only averaging 20 minutes per game so far this year. There are several reasons for that - unfamiliarity with the offense, compacted schedule (less minutes for everyone across the board), depth of Mavericks bench.

Carlisle also pointed out that Odom was almost exclusively a power forward in the Laker's offense and is being asked to play a lot more small forward since Dirk gets a big chunk of the small forward minutes in Dallas which he is not as used to. I'm more concerned with his efficiency when he's in the game than his overall stats.

Come playoff time, I expect (hope) to see Odom get all of the backup power forward minutes and maybe get close to 28 minutes per, as the rotation thins and guys like Cardinal and Wright get less minutes.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think Odom's really ever been as he's been made out to be. Inflated stats in LA, along with people assuming that, being second or third man behind Bryant and Gasol, his stats should be lower, he seems to be a much better player than he really is. A solid starter, yes, but his worth in Dallas will be far less prominent than his worth with the Lakers.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Neal said:


> I agree. I'm a Mavs fan and was happy to hear Odom was on his way to Dallas. I figured he could stand out and do something. However, he needs to get it together and get aggressive. Why would they have him on the court if he seems to "just be there." I don't know if he's going to be desirable if he flops in Dallas. He's not young. He's bringing too much non-sports baggage with him--no need to explain this---and he's just not playing worth a shit. I'm not saying a player can't be in a relationship with a celeb. However, when you're on TV with them, it makes your real job look like it's in second place.


Agreed with that. But I read an article the other day about some personal problems he had over the offseason that explain the funk he's in. Pretty serious stuff regarding a cousin's death and a car crash he was in that had a fatality. For an emotional guy like him he's not gonna perform with that hanging over his head, unlike Kobe in 2004/05.


----------

